
'Like Git, but for Data' - BigJimmy
https://dev.to/lukefeeney/git-for-data-a-terminusdb-technical-paper-i4p
======
BigJimmy
Tl;dr The use of advanced CI/CD workflows for databases has not been practical
due to the lack of tool-chain support. TerminusDB makes possible collaborative
CI/CD type operations in the universe of data management. TerminusDB provides
a practical tool for enabling branch, merge, rollback, and the various
automated and manual testing regimes which are facilitated on a transactional
database management system.

